# In my news today: hepatitis alarm



## Rings Я Us (Dec 11, 2017)

This is getting out of hand!


https://www.freep.com/story/news/lo...atitis-outbreak-southeast-michigan/931420001/


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 12, 2017)

At this point only Healthcare Food Service workers must be vaccinated. This should be mandated for all food handlers including grocery deli/bakery workers, gas station food/sandwich makers, anybody in food service, even Culinary Students as they too make and serve food to others...JJ


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 12, 2017)

chef jimmyj said:


> At this point only Healthcare Food Service workers must be vaccinated. This should be mandated for all food handlers including grocery deli/bakery workers, gas station food/sandwich makers, anybody in food service, even Culinary Students as they too make and serve food to others...JJ



I guess you can go get the shot and it's good for life.


----------

